# Embarrising question



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya All,
First of all I am sorry if I put something I shouldnt I cant find the abbreviations any where?
Its a bit of a embarrising question this one 
I have done 4 cycles of 50mg clomid, I am now on my first cycle of 100mg, Now thats not the embarrising bit lol
I take clomid day 5 for 5 days, then have been told BD after 5 days so on day 15, We tend to BD every other day anyway sometimes every day without TTC however when we have BD the sperm just runs out no matter what position or how long I lie still for, As soon as i move it runs out. Does this mean that the clomid is making my CM to thick as i understand it can do, or is it just not working?
I have never been scanned to see if the clomid is working as my PCT wont fund it, I have a CBFM but havent used it because I used it when TTC naturally and it was peaking but i wasnt OV. I dont no if i should be using a OPK or not? HELP!


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,
I thought i was the only one where it ran out! As soon as i put a pillow under my bum it leaks. Have not found any position where this doesn't happen, I alway tend to lay down for 30 mins after, even then it leaks out!
you've bought up an interesting point, it will be good to see the replies.
I was using OKP's but my cons told me to stop did not know why
Sorry i wasnt much help, didn't want to read and run
Take care
Anj


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Don't worry about asking embarrassing questions on this website....we're all talking about cervical mucus, best sex positions for ttc & dildo cam scans....I'm sure for most of us, all dignity went out the window a long time ago !

Do you mean you're taking clomid for 5 days....cd5-9 (inclusive) ?  In general you should ovulate around 5-9 days after the last clomid pill so I would start getting jiggy from around cd10/11 onwards.  Sperm can survive for 3-5 days inside you whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24hrs once released so always good to have plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting in your tubes for when the egg is released.

What comes out isn't sperm...it's semen. The sperm will be up and through the cervix within minutes...it's the semen that makes the mess   It's completely natural for this to happen and not really anything to do with your cervical mucus.  One of the side effects of clomid is that it may dry up your cm but this isn't always the case (was never a problem for me).  If you're able to then I would try and ensure you lay down for about 20mins or so after   and maybe raise your bum up a bit on a pillow...but not too high otherwise the semen/sperm will pool around the cervix and not be able to get through...just a little bit of elevation to get it going in the right direction   Also try doing kegel exercises too which may help the sperm on their journey....and maybe use Preseed as well which is a sperm friendly lubricant especially designed for when ttc.

As for OPKs/CBFM....do you have PCOS ?  If so then you may find these are unreliable.  If your clinic will not offer you follicle tracking scan, is it possible for you to pay privately for one month just to see what's happening ?  If that's not feasible then maybe visit your GP and see if they will do progesterone blood test.  This is usually done on cd21 but ideally should be done 7dpo as this is when progesterone peaks....having tested on cd21 assumes you ovulated on cd14.  Progesterone should be 30nmol/l or over to indicate egg released.

Another option is to chart your temps alongside changes in your cm and cp (cervical position)...all of these can give an idea of patterns in your cycle...so if you do all those, plus get your GP to do progesterone blood test then hopefully should indicate that you ovulated. 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Minxy.
That was interesting, i never knew that, i thought semen and sperm where the same! at least next time that happens then i wont be as annoyed!!

Anj x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Anj said:


> Hello Minxy.
> That was interesting, i never knew that, i thought semen and sperm where the same! at least next time that happens then i wont be as annoyed!!
> 
> Anj x


Hi Anj

Semen is the fluid (seminal fluid) that contains the sperm  ...and it's made up of nutrients that nourish the sperm as well as acts as a way of protecting them & helping them move on their journey into the womb and fallopian tubes.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## amberboo (Jan 22, 2007)

I am private so pay for my scans, FYI at my clinic they cost £130 each, I had 3 last cycle as clomid alone didnlt make me ovulate so I had other drugs and had to keep goin back to check on the progress.

to save myself some money I went to the GP and just asked at reception for a blood test form, All it needs to say on the form is to test for Progesterone serum and they pop a note on it that you are on clomid. At my GP the receptionist can do these blood test forms without a dr. It helps if you know exactly what you want. the woman on reception had no idea what I was goin on about so just did as I asked. I think if the prog test comes back at over 20 you have ovulated (i'm sure someone can confirm the actual number)

good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Just following on from amberloos posts....most consultants/clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over to indicate ovulation (10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l)

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Minxy, 

Now I'm worried. I normally stick 2 pillows under my bum. Is that too much? 

Thanks
Clare


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Clare R said:


> Hi Minxy,
> 
> Now I'm worried. I normally stick 2 pillows under my bum. Is that too much?
> 
> ...


  no hun, sure you'll have been fine...try not to worry  Maybe try just one pillow next time....obviously I don't know how big the pillows are 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## xxX DonnaB Xxx (Oct 17, 2009)

Minxy, bless you! you are so helpful!

xx


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Well A MASSIVE THANK U, to everybody you have given me a little bit more hope, I had convinced my self that the clomid wasnt working I was never going to be a mum ect ect im sure we have all been there. Thanks guys your stars xx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

So glad u asked this question coz its wat i was thinking too! Thanx for the advice xxx


----------

